# Small Illinois Herf



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

A few of us will be getting together in Charleston, IL at a shop called Indio's on Friday November 7th. It will be a late afternoon/evening gathering for anybody in the area who might like to stop by. I'm coming in from Arkansas. Look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Damn, I finished grad school at EIU and would love to head back down that way! If it was Saturday, I might be able to swing it but there's no way I could for Friday.

Have a great time :tu :ss


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Scud said:


> Damn, I finished grad school at EIU and would love to head back down that way! If it was Saturday, I might be able to swing it but there's no way I could for Friday.
> 
> Have a great time :tu :ss


Well, I'm really sorry. Hoosier couldn't make it on Saturday and it was kind of his idea, so that's why we are getting together on Friday. BTW, the details are we are getting together on Friday beginning at about 4...but I'm sure we will be there into the evening for anyone that 4 is too early.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

jbo said:


> Well, I'm really sorry. Hoosier couldn't make it on Saturday and it was kind of his idea, so that's why we are getting together on Friday. BTW, the details are we are getting together on Friday beginning at about 4...but I'm sure we will be there into the evening for anyone that 4 is too early.


Yeah, blame it on the Indiana guy...


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

illinoishoosier said:


> Yeah, blame it on the Indiana guy...


Why not...when you're an Illini who grew up with Bobbie Knight next door...it just became a habit to blame the Indiana guy.


----------

